# "U kunt het best ..." :



## ThomasK

Ik dacht aan zinstypes die advies, of opties, aanbieden (lijkt me) met "kunnen" + "beter/ het best/ gerust/...". Mij lijkt dat die adverbia zinsadverbia zijn en ik vroeg mij af of er nog meer zo kunnen worden gebruikt . 

Die constructies zijn immers heel gangbaar als alternatief voor "zou kunnen", "zou moeten", en ik wil ze graag wat promoten in taalonderwijs. 

Voorbeeldzinnen: 


> "U *kunt beter *niet hier komen sporten",
> "U *kunt het best *geen melk drinken"
> "U *kunt gerust (rustig...) *langskomen"
> 
> Variant _(zonder "kunnen", met alleen het verbum en de adverbial): _
> 
> "U houdt het best geen dieren in huis"
> "U drinkt het best geen water uit deze kraan"
> "Drink gerust water uit deze kraan"



Ik vond er nogal wat in een reeks adviezen op werk.nl. Het lijkt mij daarom belangrijk er in taallessen aandacht aan te besteden, maar ik vond de constructie niet in de ANS. Natuurlijk heb ik misschien niet goed gezocht. Ik zie wel een parallel in het Duits, maar niet in het Engels, behalve deels in "You 'd better"...


----------



## bibibiben

En ziedaar weer een verschil met het Nederlands in Nederland. Deze zinnen zul je in Nederland (nagenoeg) nooit horen:

U houdt het best geen dieren in huis.
U drinkt het best geen water uit deze kraan.

Dat zou moeten worden:

U kunt het best(e) geen dieren in huis houden.
U kunt het best(e) geen water uit deze kraan drinken.

Of het weglaten van het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_ in dit soort zinnen tot de standaardtaal in België gerekend mag worden, is, zoals wel vaker, onduidelijk. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/107/best_het_beste/.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessant dat je die link vond. Bij ons is de zin zonder "kunnen" zeker in zwang. Wat met de "gerust"/ "rustig"-variant, Bib.?  - Tussen haakjes: de reserves bij zin (7b) lijken alleen op "best" te slaan. Het gebruik van "kunnen" wordt er niet gethematiseerd, lijkt mij. 

 Ik dacht plots nog: hetzelfde soort zinsbijwoord is "terecht", maar ja, dan kan ik vermoedelijk ook "ongelukkig/spijtig genoeg" en de hele 'reutemeteut' ;-) toevoegen. Het lijkt me toch nog iets anders, al zie ik duidelijke paralllellen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Tussen haakjes: de reserves bij zin (7b) lijken alleen op "best" te slaan. Het gebruik van "kunnen" wordt er niet gethematiseerd, lijkt mij.



Ik weet niet waar je precies op doelt, maar het taaladvies bedoelt in elk geval het volgende:

1. U kunt het best(e) de bus nemen. [standaardtaal]
2. Het is het beste dat u de bus neemt. [standaardtaal]
3. U kunt best de bus nemen. [geen standaardtaal in Nederland, status in België onduidelijk]
4. U neemt het best de bus. [geen standaardtaal in Nederland, status in België onduidelijk]
5. U neemt best de bus. [geen standaardtaal in Nederland, status in België onduidelijk]

Voor zin 3 geldt dat deze alleen tot de standaardtaal behoort als bedoeld wordt dat de aangesproken persoon heus wel in staat is om de bus te nemen. Het gaat hier dus niet langer om een advies, maar om een aansporing.



ThomasK said:


> Wat met de "gerust"/ "rustig"-variant.



Deze zinnen zullen in Nederland als correct worden aangemerkt:
U kunt gerust langskomen.
Komt u gerust langs.
Kom gerust langs.

Als incorrect zal worden aangemerkt:
U komt gerust langs.

Er zijn er die menen dat in zinnen van dit type _gerust_ niet door _rustig_ mag worden vervangen, maar ik geloof dat dat tegenwoordig nog maar een minderheid is. Ik ben deze afkeuring vooralsnog ook nog niet in taaladviezen tegengekomen.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Deze zinnen zullen in Nederland als correct worden aangemerkt:
> [...]
> Kom gerust langs.
> 
> Als incorrect zal worden aangemerkt:
> U komt gerust langs.
> 
> Er zijn er die menen dat in zinnen van dit type _gerust_ niet door _rustig_ mag worden vervangen, maar ik geloof dat dat tegenwoordig nog maar een minderheid is. Ik ben deze afkeuring vooralsnog ook nog niet in taaladviezen tegengekomen.



Twee opmerkingen:
1) "U komt gerust langs" impliceert, voor mij, dat 'gerust' slaat op 'u' en niet op het langskomen. Dat verandert subtiel de betekenis van de zin.
2) Rustig en gerust zijn twee woorden met een andere semantische waarde - ik zie dan ook niet in hoe men die als synoniem gebruiken kan :s 'Rustig' is iets fysieks, 'gerust' iets mentaal. 



Met gerust gemoed  
Met rustig gemoed  
 


Rustig wandelen  
Gerust wandelen  (nou ja, tenzij het slaat op 'zonder angst', dan is dit wel correct - het voorbeeld bedoelt 'zonder haast')


----------



## ThomasK

@Bib: ik had het gevoel dat er inzake 4 en 5 geen oordeel over het weglaten van 'kunnen' werd geveld. Vandaar mijn opmerking. 
Inzake *'U komt gerust langs' : volkomen eens. 

@YO: akkoord inzake het betekenisonderscheid [2], maar je zin (1) blijft voor mij uitgesloten, ook met een ander adjectief op die plaats (want dat lijkt het voor jou te zijn) en ik kan het dus ook niet interpreteren, ook niet zoals je voorstelt.


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> @Bib: ik had het gevoel dat er inzake 4 en 5 geen oordeel over het weglaten van 'kunnen' werd geveld. Vandaar mijn opmerking.
> Inzake *'U komt gerust langs' : volkomen eens.
> 
> @YO: akkoord inzake het betekenisonderscheid [2], maar je zin (1) blijft voor mij uitgesloten, ook met een ander adjectief op die plaats (want dat lijkt het voor jou te zijn) en ik kan het dus ook niet interpreteren, ook niet zoals je voorstelt.



Het was wat onduidelijk, maar mijn punt was dat ik die zin eveneens incorrect vind, alleen al omdat het de betekenis verandert


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> @Bib: ik had het gevoel dat er inzake 4 en 5 geen oordeel over het weglaten van 'kunnen' werd geveld. Vandaar mijn opmerking.
> Inzake *'U komt gerust langs' : volkomen eens.



Het advies van de Nederlandse Taalunie is inderdaad gefocust op het verschil tussen _best_ en _het best_, maar het antwoord waarmee de Nederlandse Taalunie het advies opent, laat zien dat _het best_ in combinatie met _kunnen_ tot de standaardtaal wordt gerekend: "Het is vooralsnog onduidelijk of we _Je komt best met de bus _tot de standaardtaal in België kunnen rekenen. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is *Je kunt het best(e) met de bus komen*."

Als _kunnen_ werkelijk volstrekt optioneel was geweest, dan zou in de tweede zin niet het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_ zijn toegevoegd, maar zou alleen _best_ vervangen zijn door _het best. _Dan zou dus het antwoord hebben geluid: "Het is vooralsnog onduidelijk of we _Je komt best met de bus _tot de standaardtaal in België kunnen rekenen. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is *Je komt het best(e) met de bus*."

Ook elders in het advies blijkt de voorkeur voor _kunnen_: “_Het best(e_) geeft aan dat iets de voorkeur verdient, verkieslijk of aan te raden is. In de functie van bijwoordelijke bepaling wordt _het best(e)_ in dit geval in de regel gecombineerd met het hulpwerkwoord kunnen, zoals in (6a) en (7a)."

En in een van de verwijzingen onderaan staat ook nog dit citaat uit het Stijlboek VRT: _“Het best _duidt op iets wat bij voorkeur moet gebeuren. Het is synoniem met_ maar beter. _In het algemeen Nederlands mag in de volgende zinnen _kunnen_ niet ontbreken. _Als je die trein nog wilt halen, kun je maar beter nu vertrekken.”_

Misschien is het ook wel interessant om het advies van de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon erbij te vermelden, die het toch weer wat subtieler brengt: “De vorm _het best(e)_ wordt in verzorgde spreektaal doorgaans gecombineerd met het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_: _Je kunt het best een nieuwe fiets kopen_. Een zin als _Je koopt het best een nieuwe fiets_ is niet voor iedereen aanvaardbaar. Ook bij de vergrotende trap _beter_ hoort meestal het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_: _Verpleegsters kunnen beter geen ringen dragen_.”

Het zal me evenwel niet verbazen dat Vlamingen die het weglaten van het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_ onaanvaardbaar vinden, ook degenen zijn die in alles krampachtig het Nederlands-Nederlands willen volgen. In het door taalkundigen geschreven artikel _Beter en best_ (zie: http://uahost.uantwerpen.be/vdauwera/BylooNuytsvdAuweraBeterBest.pdf) komt duidelijk naar voren dat de variant zonder _kunnen_ in Vlaanderen uiterst gebruikelijk is. Het heeft er dan ook veel van weg dat het meer zin heeft om deze variant onomwonden tot de standaardtaal van België te verklaren.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Het zal me evenwel niet verbazen dat Vlamingen die het weglaten van het hulpwerkwoord _kunnen_ onaanvaardbaar vinden, ook degenen zijn die in alles krampachtig het Nederlands-Nederlands willen volgen. In het door taalkundigen geschreven artikel _Beter en best_ (zie: http://uahost.uantwerpen.be/vdauwera/BylooNuytsvdAuweraBeterBest.pdf) komt duidelijk naar voren dat de variant zonder _kunnen_ in Vlaanderen uiterst gebruikelijk is. Het heeft er dan ook veel van weg dat het meer zin heeft om deze variant onomwonden tot de standaardtaal van België te verklaren.


Helemaal mee akkoord!


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Helemaal mee akkoord!



Amen.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Amen.



Ite, missa est.


----------



## matakoweg

voor mijn noordnederlandse taalgevoel zijn zinnen als:

U houdt het best geen dieren in huis.
 U drinkt het best geen water uit deze kraan.

erg vreemd.

zelf zou ik ook liever "het best(e)" vervangen door "beter" of een constructie met "het is beter"
U kunt het best(e) geen dieren in huis houden.                 = > U kunt beter geen dieren in huis houden OF => het is beter dat u geen dieren in huis houdt.
U kunt het best(e) geen water uit deze kraan drinken.      = > U kunt beter geen weater uit deze kraan drinken => het is beter dat u geen water uit deze kraan drinkt

een zin als: "het is best dat u geen dieren in huis houdt" is voor mij geen advies maar instemming met een bestaande situatie.

de overtreffende trap "best" suggereert dat het de enige goede oplossing is, die bij "beter" ontbreekt.

Ik blijf me verbazen hoezeer het Zuidnederlands verschilt van het Noordnederlands.


----------



## ThomasK

... Tja, ik begrijp je, M, maar het omgekeerde geldt evenzeer. Bepaalde zaken zoals de sterke verspreiding van 'hij' als pronomen voor zaken doet bij ons bijzonder vreemd aan, maar zo is het nu eenmaal. Ik denk soms dat er totaal andere attitudes gelden tegenover de taal als instrument, ten gevolge van allerlei ontwikkelingen (de mentaliteitsgeschiedenis), maar misschien kunnen we zoiets eens bespreken in het Culture Café, beter niet hier. Wie begint? 

Nog deze vraag even opnieuw stellen: 


ThomasK said:


> Ik dacht plots nog: hetzelfde soort zinsbijwoord is "*terecht*", maar ja, dan kan ik vermoedelijk ook "ongelukkig/spijtig genoeg" en de hele 'reutemeteut' ;-) toevoegen. Het lijkt me toch nog iets anders, al zie ik duidelijke paralllellen...


Ik dacht daarbij ook aan 'safely' in het Engels: _you can safely say that_... Ik zou zulke adverbia in een aparte subcategorie binnen de zinsbijwoorden willen stoppen, omdat ze wat verbonden lijken met 'kunnen', maar...


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Er zijn er die menen dat in zinnen van dit type _gerust niet door rustig mag worden vervangen, maar ik geloof dat dat tegenwoordig nog maar een minderheid is. Ik ben deze afkeuring vooralsnog ook nog niet in taaladviezen tegengekomen._
> 
> 
> 
> Twee opmerkingen:
> 1) "U komt gerust langs" impliceert, voor mij, dat 'gerust' slaat op 'u' en niet op het langskomen. Dat verandert subtiel de betekenis van de zin.
> 2) Rustig en gerust zijn twee woorden met een andere semantische waarde - ik zie dan ook niet in hoe men die als synoniem gebruiken kan :s 'Rustig' is iets fysieks, 'gerust' iets mentaal.
Click to expand...


1) _Rustig_ is in een zin als _u kunt rustig..._ een bijwoord van hoedanigheid en heeft inderdaad betrekking op het gezegde. _Gerust_ heeft in een zin als _u kunt gerust..._ de betekenis van _zonder bezwaar_ en heeft als bijwoord van omstandigheid juist ook betrekking op het gezegde, niet op het onderwerp. Ooit was _gerust_ in dit soort zinnen dan wel op te vatten als een adjectief dat als bepaling bij het onderwerp stond, maar dan hebben we het wel over een ver verleden. 

2) _Rustig_ kan wel degelijk net als _gerust_ betrekking hebben op iemands mentale gesteldheid. Het kan onder meer de betekenis _vrij van innerlijke beroering _of _bedaard_ hebben_._ In sommige betekenissen zie je zelfs een overlap met _gerust_.

Ondanks de overeenkomsten tussen beide woorden is er vrij vaak een duidelijk verschil in betekenis aan te wijzen:
U kunt hier gerust slapen. = U kunt hier _zonder bezwaar_ slapen.
U kunt hier rustig slapen. = U kunt hier _ongestoord_ slapen. 

Maar meer dan eens liggen de betekenissen toch wel dicht bij elkaar:
Willen zij op dit strand een kampvuur maken? Dat kunnen ze gerust doen. = Dat kunnen ze _zonder bezwaar_ doen.
Willen zij op dit strand een kampvuur maken? Dat kunnen ze rustig doen. = Dat kunnen ze _zonder vrees voor gevaar _doen.

Juist omdat _rustig_ betekenissen heeft die gevaarlijk dicht bij _gerust_ kunnen komen, is het wel begrijpelijk dat _rustig_ soms ook gebruikt wordt op plaatsen waar eigenlijk alleen nog _gerust _goed zou passen:
Je kunt gerust nog een portie nemen. Van ons mag het. = Je kunt zonder bezwaar nog een portie nemen.
Je kunt rustig nog een portie nemen. Van ons mag het. = Je kunt zonder vrees voor gevaar(?)/vrij van innerlijke beroering(?)/ongestoord(?)/kalm(?)/etc. nog een portie nemen.
Kennelijk heeft _rustig_ in dat soort gevallen de betekenis _zonder bezwaar_ aangenomen.

Enig gegoogel laat zien dat _rustig_ in sommige gevallen een forse concurrent van _gerust_ is geworden:
“Je kunt gerust stellen dat”: 331 treffers
“Je kunt rustig stellen dat”: 321 treffers

Maar soms ook wat minder:
“Je mag gerust weten”: 252 treffers
“Je mag rustig weten”: 42 treffers

Ik ben inmiddels ook op een taaladvies gestuit. Het boekje Verzorgd Nederlands uit 1974 (behoorlijk lang geleden!) van H.M. Hermkens vindt dat _rustig_ in zinnen van dit type beter niet in de betekenis van _gerust_ gebruikt kan worden. Het is dus geen resolute afwijzing. Bronnen van recentere datum zwijgen er in alle talen over, wat toch wel doet vermoeden dat er niet al te veel weerstand meer bestaat.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Nog deze vraag even opnieuw stellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik dacht plots nog: hetzelfde soort zinsbijwoord is "*terecht", maar ja, dan kan ik vermoedelijk ook "ongelukkig/spijtig genoeg" en de hele 'reutemeteut' ;-) toevoegen. Het lijkt me toch nog iets anders, al zie ik duidelijke paralllellen...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik dacht daarbij ook aan 'safely' in het Engels: _you can safely say that_... Ik zou zulke adverbia in een aparte subcategorie binnen de zinsbijwoorden willen stoppen, omdat ze wat verbonden lijken met 'kunnen', maar...
Click to expand...


Deze 'vraag' (is het wel een vraag?) had ik overgeslagen, omdat het mij onduidelijk is wat je bedoelt. Het kan zijn dat je de bevestiging wilt horen dat de voorbeeldzinnen onder een bepaalde noemer te vangen zijn, waarbij het type bijwoord dan een verbindende factor zou kunnen zijn. Zelf denk ik dat het hier niet om de bijwoorden moet draaien, maar juist om het werkwoord. Het werkwoord _kunnen_ wordt in de voorbeeldzinnen deontisch gebruikt, waarbij steeds de toegesproken persoon op een mogelijkheid gewezen wordt of, in geval van negatie, de afwezigheid van een mogelijkheid:

U kunt (niet) hier komen sporten.
U kunt (geen) melk drinken.
U kunt langskomen.

Dat bovenstaande zinnen ook een andere lezing kan worden gegeven, waarbij uitgedrukt wordt dat iemand tot iets in staat is (ook wel de facultatieve modaliteit van _kunnen_ genoemd), is hier nu niet van belang.

Toevoeging van bijwoorden heeft vooral een inkleurende werking:
U kunt beter/uiteraard/zeker/absoluut (niet) hier komen sporten.
U kunt beter/uiteraard/zeker/absoluut (geen) melk drinken.
U kunt beter/uiteraard/zeker/absoluut langskomen.

Interessant is wel dat in het Belgisch-Nederlands _kunnen_ kan worden weggelaten als de bijwoorden _beter_ en _best_ worden gebruikt, zonder dat het deontische aspect mede verdwijnt:
U drinkt beter geen melk. = U kunt beter geen melk drinken.
U drinkt (het) best geen melk. =  U kunt het best(e) geen melk drinken.

De inkortingstruc werkt niet bij andere bijwoorden:
U drinkt uiteraard geen melk. ≠ U kunt uiteraard geen melk drinken.
U drinkt zeker geen melk.  ≠ U kunt zeker geen melk drinken.


----------



## ThomasK

Bedankt voor jouw antwoord, B. Nu, het ging mij om een soort vraag, namelijk over de categorisering van het adverbium: heeft het een andere status dan bijvoorbeeld 'uiteraard', 'zeker', enz., en vooral 'gerust'? Toevallig lijken jouw laatste zinnen dat te bewijzen: de adv. "werken" anders, want blijkbaar kunnen we _kunnen_ niet zomaar toevoegen, zonder betekenisverandering. Maar die eerste zinnen lijken mij ook niet deontisch gekleurd. Of toch, voor jullie? Ik zou ze niet direct gebruiken, wel in de derde of de eerste person.

Nu merk ik wel dat 'gerust' ook ietwat anders wordt gebruikt, want voor ons kan de alternatieve constructie zonder _kunnen _niet zomaar met _gerust_: 
_U kunt gerust langskomen. >  Kom gerust langs/Komt u gerust langs. _*?U komt gerust langs!? 
*
Daar blijkt trouwens de imperatief mogelijk, terwijl ik aarzel om die bij 'het best' te gebruiken.
_?Kom het best tussen de middag/ over de middag langs.?

_ Het lijken mij toch een bepaald soort zinsadverbiar met een specifieke semantische kleur: van suggestie*, of directief, of zo. _Uiteraard_, _natuurlijk_, enz., hebben met zekerheid te maken (_hij komt zeker/ uiteraard/_....), dacht ik, maar er is meer aan de hand, besef ik nu: hebben die niet ook een deontisch kleurtje in _U kunt natuurlijk komen_.

Het doet denken aan de Duitse constructie met_* gern, *_die voor ons (mij ?) vreemd overkomt maar die in het Duits perfect gangbaar is. _
Sie können/ dürfen gerne vorbeikommen. ?U kunt graag langskomen.?
_
Niet zeker of mijn termen hier kloppen, maar ze lijken toch op een andere manier te kunnen worden gebruikt dan andere zinsbijwoorden (zoals _uiteraard_) en dus behoren ze tot een andere subcategorie, lijkt mij.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> 1) _Rustig_ is in een zin als _u kunt rustig..._ een bijwoord van hoedanigheid en heeft inderdaad betrekking op het gezegde. _Gerust_ heeft in een zin als _u kunt gerust..._ de betekenis van _zonder bezwaar_ en heeft als bijwoord van omstandigheid juist ook betrekking op het gezegde, niet op het onderwerp. Ooit was _gerust_ in dit soort zinnen dan wel op te vatten als een adjectief dat als bepaling bij het onderwerp stond, maar dan hebben we het wel over een ver verleden.


 Ook hier zou ik  een verschil in status/ categorie inroepen: zinsbijwoord (_gerust_) vs. bijwoord (r_ustig,_ bij _slapen_). Maar _rustig _kan in beide functies gebruikt worden, zo blijkt. 

Is dat echt wel een bijwoord van hoedanigheid? De voorbeelden die ik hier vind, lijken mij van een andere aard (_snel _lopen, _met een vriendin _ergens naartoe gaan). Mij lijken dat deels adverbia van wijze. In de ANS vind ik dan wel andere voorbeelden, zoals _graag_, _anders _(otherwise), die ik eerder als zinsbijwoorden zou noemen, zoals terecht.  

Maar ik merk dat zinsbijwoorden in de ANS niet apart worden opgenomen. Ze verschijnen als bw. van modaliteit, of van hoedanigheid. Nochtans lijken adv. die een zin bepalen, mij anders te 'werken' dan die die een verbum of gezegde bepalen. Je kunt ze geregeld vervangen door een inleidende zin, lijkt mij: _terecht zeg je = het is inderdaad zo dat _...

Ik wil wel heus geen aparte grammatica ontwikkelen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ook hier zou ik  een verschil in status/ categorie inroepen: zinsbijwoord (_gerust_) vs. bijwoord (r_ustig,_ bij _slapen_). Maar _rustig _kan in beide functies gebruikt worden, zo blijkt.
> 
> Is dat echt wel een bijwoord van hoedanigheid? De voorbeelden die ik hier vind, lijken mij van een andere aard (_snel _lopen, _met een vriendin _ergens naartoe gaan). Mij lijken dat deels adverbia van wijze. In de ANS vind ik dan wel andere voorbeelden, zoals _graag_, _anders _(otherwise), die ik eerder als zinsbijwoorden zou noemen, zoals terecht.




Als _rustig_ in een eigenlijke betekenis wordt gebruikt, dan is het een bijwoord van hoedanigheid.* In een zin zijn bijwoordelijke bepalingen van hoedanigheid op te sporen door de hoe-vraag te stellen:
Je kan hier rustig slapen. Hoe kan je hier slapen? Rustig.

Bijwoordelijke bepalingen van omstandigheid vind je echter niet op die manier in de zin:
Je kan hier gerust slapen (lees: aan ons zal het niet liggen). Hoe kan je hier slapen?  Gerust.

Als _rustig_ in de betekenis van _gerust_ wordt gebruikt, wordt het in feite een bijwoord van omstandigheid en zal de hoe-vraag geen antwoord meer opleveren:
Je kan hier rustig (= gerust) slapen (lees: aan ons zal het niet liggen). Hoe kan je slapen?  Rustig.

Een bijwoord van omstandigheid als _gerust_ kan gemakkelijk vervangen worden door een _bijzin_ van omstandigheid:
Je kan hier gerust slapen.
Je kan hier slapen _zonder dat je je ongerust hoeft te maken_.
Je kan hier slapen _zonder dat er bezwaar wordt gemaakt_.



ThomasK said:


> Maar ik merk dat zinsbijwoorden in de ANS niet apart worden opgenomen.



Ik zou _bijwoord van modaliteit _of _zinsmodificeerder**_ gebruiken in plaats van het uiterst ongebruikelijke _zinsbijwoord_. Van den Toorn zegt in zijn _Nederlandse grammatica_ over bijwoordelijke bepalingen van modaliteit dat ze inderdaad de gehele zin nader bepalen. De spreker geeft door middel van zinsmodificeerders de verhouding aan waarin naar zijn of haar oordeel de inhoud van wat hij of zij meedeelt tot de werkelijkheid staat. Je kunt nog onderscheid maken naar epistemische modaliteit, evidentiële modaliteit en gevoelsmodaliteit, maar ik laat het liever hierbij. 

In een zin zijn bijwoordelijke bepalingen van modaliteit gemakkelijk te detecteren: ze moeten kunnen passen in het stramien "het is ... zo dat ...”. Als voorbeelden geeft Van den Toorn:

Karel komt _waarschijnlijk_ naar Utrecht.
Het is _waarschijnlijk_ zo dat Karel naar Utrecht komt.

Hij is _misschien_ ziek geworden.
Het is _misschien_ zo dat hij ziek geworden is.

De ANS voegt nog wat meer bijwoorden toe, die ook deze test kunnen doorstaan:

_Helaas_ is de bus al vertrokken.
Het is _helaas_ zo dat de bus al is vertrokken.

_Hopelijk_ is de bus al vertrokken.
_Hopelijk_ is het zo dat de bus al is vertrokken.

En zo zijn er nog meer woorden (waaronder_ wellicht, allicht, weliswaar, inderdaad, blijkbaar, uiteraard, heus, natuurlijk, schijnbaar, zeker, beslist, ook, toch, mogelijk, vermoedelijk, gelukkig, jammer genoeg_) waar je de test met succes op kunt loslaten.

_Gerust_ past echter niet in het stramien:
 Je kunt gerust komen.
 Het is gerust zo dat je kunt komen.

Er zijn nog andere tests, maar ook die overleeft _gerust_ niet. _Rustig_ evenmin. _Graag_ trouwens ook niet.


*Niet iedereen wil een nader onderscheid maken tussen bijwoorden van hoedanigheid en bijwoorden van wijze. Ikzelf denk ook dat een verder onderscheid nauwelijks nut heeft.
**Zinsmodificeerder is eigenlijk een wat ruimere term.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Bedankt voor jouw antwoord, B. Nu, het ging mij om een soort vraag, namelijk over de categorisering van het adverbium: heeft het een andere status dan bijvoorbeeld 'uiteraard', 'zeker', enz., en vooral 'gerust'? Toevallig lijken jouw laatste zinnen dat te bewijzen: de adv. "werken" anders, want blijkbaar kunnen we _kunnen_ niet zomaar toevoegen, zonder betekenisverandering. Maar die eerste zinnen lijken mij ook niet deontisch gekleurd. Of toch, voor jullie? Ik zou ze niet direct gebruiken, wel in de derde of de eerste person.
> 
> Nu merk ik wel dat 'gerust' ook ietwat anders wordt gebruikt, want voor ons kan de alternatieve constructie zonder _kunnen _niet zomaar met _gerust_:
> _U kunt gerust langskomen. >  Kom gerust langs/Komt u gerust langs. _*?U komt gerust langs!?
> *
> Daar blijkt trouwens de imperatief mogelijk, terwijl ik aarzel om die bij 'het best' te gebruiken.
> _?Kom het best tussen de middag/ over de middag langs.?
> 
> _ Het lijken mij toch een bepaald soort zinsadverbiar met een specifieke semantische kleur: van suggestie*, of directief, of zo. _Uiteraard_, _natuurlijk_, enz., hebben met zekerheid te maken (_hij komt zeker/ uiteraard/_....), dacht ik, maar er is meer aan de hand, besef ik nu: hebben die niet ook een deontisch kleurtje in _U kunt natuurlijk komen_.
> 
> Het doet denken aan de Duitse constructie met_* gern, *_die voor ons (mij ?) vreemd overkomt maar die in het Duits perfect gangbaar is. _
> Sie können/ dürfen gerne vorbeikommen. ?U kunt graag langskomen.?
> _
> Niet zeker of mijn termen hier kloppen, maar ze lijken toch op een andere manier te kunnen worden gebruikt dan andere zinsbijwoorden (zoals _uiteraard_) en dus behoren ze tot een andere subcategorie, lijkt mij.



Oeps, dit bericht had ik over het hoofd gezien. Gelukkig had ik in  mijn vorige bericht al uiteengezet dat _gerust_ (en ook _graag_) inderdaad tot een andere categorie bijwoorden behoort dan bijwoorden als _uiteraard, beslist, zeker_. Er valt ongelooflijk veel toe te voegen, maar vanwege tijdgebrek zal ik dat niet doen. Hopelijk is het allemaal al duidelijk genoeg!


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Als _rustig_ in een eigenlijke betekenis wordt gebruikt, dan is het een bijwoord van *hoedanigheid*.* In een zin zijn bijwoordelijke bepalingen van hoedanigheid op te sporen *door de hoe-vraag te stellen*:
> _Je kan hier rustig slapen. Hoe kan je hier slapen? Rustig.
> _
> Ik zou _bijwoord van modaliteit _of _*zinsmodificeerder***_ gebruiken in plaats van het uiterst ongebruikelijke _zinsbijwoord_. Van den Toorn zegt in zijn _Nederlandse grammatica_ over bijwoordelijke bepalingen van modaliteit dat ze inderdaad de gehele zin nader bepalen. De spreker geeft door middel van zinsmodificeerders *de verhouding aan waarin naar zijn of haar oordeel de inhoud van wat hij of zij meedeelt tot de werkelijkheid staat*. Je kunt nog onderscheid maken naar epistemische modaliteit, evidentiële modaliteit en gevoelsmodaliteit, maar ik laat het liever hierbij.
> 
> In een zin zijn bijwoordelijke bepalingen van modaliteit gemakkelijk te detecteren: ze moeten kunnen passen in het stramien "het is ... zo dat ...”. Als voorbeelden geeft Van den Toorn:
> 
> Karel komt _waarschijnlijk_ naar Utrecht.
> Het is _waarschijnlijk_ zo dat Karel naar Utrecht komt.


Bedankt voor deze trucs, die nuttig kunnen zijn om inderdaad het onderscheid te maken tussen echte  en valse zinsmodificeerders. De benaming "zinsmodificeerder" vind ik wat bijzondere stijl, maar oké. Het kan helpen als ik die term gebruik wannneer ik opzoek. Ooit mag je gewoon eventueel nog een hint geven voor verder onderzoek/ opzoekingswerk inzake die niet-klassieke ;-) zinsmodificeerders... (Met dank bij voorbaat !)


----------

